
Show HN: I built an online bookmark and note manager for podcasts - spdydve
https://www.podcastmarks.com
======
Jemaclus
I appreciate the effort, but this is kind of a weird project. Do you listen to
podcasts on your desktop? Almost everyone I know listens to podcasts via their
phone and usually does something else, like walking the dog, running,
cleaning, or driving, while listening.

I'm curious as to the use-case where one might be in a position to take notes
on a podcast.

In other words, what's the process that inspired this idea for you?

~~~
wj
I am not the OP but I exclusively listen to podcasts on my desktop and have
done it that way since I stopped using an ipod a decade ago. There are three
business podcasts I take notes on in Google Docs. So I can see the utility.

I think a journalist or researcher might find this useful.

~~~
spdydve
It never occurred to me as a great tool for journalists or researchers -
thanks for the feedback!

------
dusker1
Thanks for sharing this! I’ve been thinking about this problem a lot since
shelter-in-place as well. I mostly listen to podcasts while cleaning or
exercising, so some sort of hands-free solution would indeed be great. Perhaps
a gesture to simply mark that something interesting was just said, so I can go
through the timestamps at a later point and take more detailed notes. Best of
luck!

~~~
spdydve
Thanks!

A gesture is definitely something to look into.

------
me_smith
I always wanted some way to bookmark sections in podcasts that was worth a
revisit. The problem was that I almost exclusively listened to podcasts while
driving (pre-covid) which meant I needed a mostly-hands-free solution. If you
have something in the works, I would love to learn more.

Unfortunately, since Covid I have not listened to any podcasts. Fortunately, I
spend less time commuting.

Good luck with your project!

~~~
spdydve
Thanks!

I was in the same boat before COVID. Podcastmarks is mobile friendly which
should allow you to listen to the podcasts while driving. I do have app
options in the works.

Biggest issue I saw with using Podcastmarks while driving would be the
bookmarking and potentially adding notes. I would need to explore more voice
control options as I move forward. That is an area I am not sure about in
regards to building the app and using it while driving.

But, I appreciate the feedback! I definitely will add your ideas to the
growing list of suggestions to help triage development efforts. It does appear
I need to make it more apparent there is a mobile ready option currently
available.

In the meantime feel free to check out Podcastmarks and let me know what you
think!

Best

